# White stuff on tips of marimo balls



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

Marimo balls: care & info | Aquariadise


> Marimo turning white / lighter means that it is probably receiving too much light. If the Marimo also seems a bit slimy or if its texture seems otherwise unusual, you may be dealing with a hostile type of algae growing around it. These algae choke the slow-growing Marimo, so it’s best to carefully wash them off or remove them with tweezers.


I'd not recommend having an aquarium light on more than 10 hours at the most, I usually do 7-7.5 hours of lights on. Keeping marimo in the shade of other plants/hardscape is advised in a medium or high light tank.
The white stuff won't hurt your betta or anubias, its essentially 'burnt' marimo tips. Clean them then put the marimo in the fridge in a cup with some tank water for a week and they should be fine. Or just rinse them off and sell 'em now if you don't want them anymore.


----------



## VinceIII (Mar 3, 2016)

Thanks, AquaAurora!


----------

